# DHCP, conflit d'adresse IP , borne airport extreme



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, voici ma question :

Jai une borne Airport Extreme, connectée par câble à un modem Sagem via DHCP ( FAI : Scarlet.be) , sur lequel le wifi nest PAS activé, à ma demande.
Cest donc au départ de la borne Extreme que jai créé mon réseau wifi , géré via utilitaire airport.

Je voudrais utiliser la fonction «*réseau invité*», mais lorsque jessaie de mettre la borne en mode routeur, jobtiens le message suivant : 
«*La plage dadresses DHCP saisie est en conflit avec ladresse IP de WAN de votre borne daccès.*»

Dois je changer la configuration DHCP du modem ? et comment faire ?

Jai bien essayé de trouver des renseignements , mais mes connaissances en réseau sont plus que limitées !

Merci pour votre aide .


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'Airport extreme. Pour créer un réseau invité, il faut être en mode routeur? Etonnant...

Autrement, il faudra, sur la borne, désactiver le mode routeur et le serveur DHCP, (et utiliser la borne comme seul point d'accès wifi et ethernet).
De cette façon, il n'y aura qu'un seul serveur DHCP (celui de la box), et là, plus de conflits d'adresses.

On peut aussi configurer un serveur DHCP sur l'AE (et dans le même plan IP que la box), mais il faudra faire en sorte que les deux serveurs DHCP ne distribuent pas les adresses dans la même plage.
Par exemple:
Box: @IP 192.168.1.1    masque 255.255.255.0    serveur DHCP 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.50
AE: @IP distribuée par la Box dans la plage DHCP de celle-ci (.10 à .50)   masque  255.255.255.0 serveur DHCP 192.168.1.60 à 192.168.1.100  
De cette façon, les équipements connectés à la box (en ethernet et en wifi) et ceux connectés (en ethernet et en wifi) à la borne n'entreront pas en conflit d'adresses IP; Les plages d'adresses ne se chevauchant pas...


----------



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2013)

merci, je vais essayer de comprendre tout ça et d'appliquer tes conseils.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Il ne faut pas toucher à la configuration de la Box.

Dans un premier temps, teste en ajustant uniquement le serveur DHCP de l'AE:
Connecte toi à la box (via un navigateur). Il doit y avoir un onglet DHCP, et note simplement la plage DHCP (dans l'exemple, j'ai mis 192.168.1.10 à .50, mais ça peut être autre chose...)
Ensuite , dans l'AE, configure le serveur DHCP en faisant en sorte que les plages d'adresses ne se chevauchent pas.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2013)

oui, j'avais déjà essayé ça; sur la page de la box, les chiffres sont : 192.168.1.02 à 63, je viens d'essayer de mettre de 100 à 120 sur l'utilitaire airport&#8230; et j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur &#8230;


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Novembre 2013)

Alors, c'est que la borne est en mode routeur et qu'elle n'accepte pas que le serveur DHCP soit sur le même PLAN IP que la box (même si les plages sont différentes). Ce qui semble normal.

Il faudrait faire un essai en configurant le serveur DHCP de l'AE sur un plan différent.
Par exemple 192.168.2.xxx   masque 255.255.255.0 plage 192.168.2.10 à .50
Là, il n'y aura pas de conflit d'adresse IP.
Si on ne sort pas sur internet, il faudra peut-être mettre dans l'AE comme DNS l'adresse IP de la box (192.168.1.1 ? peut-être)
Dans cette configuration, il y aura 2 plans IP:
192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0  entre la box et le port wan de l'AE
192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0  côté LAN (eth et wifi) de l'AE

Si ça ne marche pas, il ne restera plus qu'à faire un reset de l'AE (pour revenir à la conf par défaut), puis la connecter (via son port wan) à un port Lan de la Box.
Ensuite, il faudra configurer la partie wifi sur l'AE.
Là, tout le monde sera sur le même plan IP de la Box.
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## anntraxh (26 Novembre 2013)

merci à  toi en tout cas pour toutes ces explications, je vais encore essayer


----------

